# Greenfield (flex) connectors



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Mshow1323 said:


> The article 348 pertains to FMC, and prohibits the use of angled connector where concealed.
> Article 320 pertains to AC and has no mention of prohibiting angled connectors.
> Can anybody think of a reason?


 
FMC is a raceway.

AC is a cable.

You cant pull additional conductors in a cable.

If I understand your question correctly.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Mshow1323 said:


> This is a two part thread
> 
> Part 1.
> 348.42 Couplings and Connectors. Angle connectors shall not be concealed.
> ...


Can you explain, with a code reference why the second picture is allowed to be concealed?


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> FMC is a raceway.
> 
> AC is a cable.
> 
> ...


Nailed part 2. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> Can you explain, with a code reference why the second picture is allowed to be concealed?


Nope, but it probably explains why it's part of my question. :whistling2:


----------



## amigi968 (May 24, 2008)

My understanding has always been than MC 90s are concealable, while FMC 90s are not. 

I could be wrong and dont have a code book handy to check.

Anyone?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

You can't conceal FMC 90's because they basically need to be disassembled from the exterior in order to install conductors, i.e., you ain't gonna pull through that. 

So, once you've concealed the 90, you've defeated the purpose of having a raceway which is that the conductors are not permanently installed. 

There are no such prohibitions on AC or MC because cable assemblies are never going to be modified. 

The EMT to flex changeover is also concealable because it does not by design restrict fishing new conductors.


----------



## amigi968 (May 24, 2008)

Big John said:


> You can't conceal FMC 90's because they basically need to be disassembled from the exterior in order to install conductors, i.e., you ain't gonna pull through that.
> 
> So, once you've concealed the 90, you've defeated the purpose of having a raceway which is that the conductors are not permanently installed.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## rookie sparky (Nov 6, 2014)

Big John said:


> You can't conceal FMC 90's because they basically need to be disassembled from the exterior in order to install conductors, i.e., you ain't gonna pull through that.
> 
> So, once you've concealed the 90, you've defeated the purpose of having a raceway which is that the conductors are not permanently installed.
> 
> ...




So mc shall be installed that we can pull the conductors out and pull new in? That's crazy talk there. Secondly, the second pic is not an mc fitting.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

rookie sparky said:


> So mc shall be installed that we can pull the conductors out and pull new in? That's crazy talk there. Secondly, the second pic is not an mc fitting.


FMC=greenfield Art. 348
MC=MC Art. 330
AC=AC Art. 320

That 90 on a FMC is the issue. It's not an issue with MC or AC. Big John said that, if a 90 is installed on FMC, it must have the option of modification. Nobody eluded to that second connector being for MC.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

rookie sparky said:


> So mc shall be installed that we can pull the conductors out and pull new in? That's crazy talk there. Secondly, the second pic is not an mc fitting.


 Carefully re-read what I wrote.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Big John said:


> Carefully re-read what I wrote.



Don't waste your time. This kid made 6 worthless posts in as many minutes. He's either drunk, stupid, or trolling. Or all the above


----------



## rookie sparky (Nov 6, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> Don't waste your time. This kid made 6 worthless posts in as many minutes. He's either drunk, stupid, or trolling. Or all the above


I just don't believe you. That's all


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Don't waste your time. This kid made 6 worthless posts in as many minutes. He's either drunk, stupid, or trolling. Or all the above


 Good looking out. Definitely smells like troll.


----------



## rookie sparky (Nov 6, 2014)

Because you can't prove it


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

the only thing i see you are missing is that first picture IS an angled connector:whistling2:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Frunkslammer


----------

